# library book checkout using overdrive



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Have a book ready for checkout and can't seem to get it. Tried it on my 3G PW, and it says you can't download using 3G, you need wi fi. So I tried a couple things (that may have (re: probably) cancelled each other out) - tried to do some actions in the amazon _Manage Your Content and Devices _page - tried to deliver and download and transfer via USB (while PW connected to pc via usb).

Then I tried using the free wi fi at the library. I got connected, then amazon login came on, logged in, then got stuck.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I've borrowed books from the library, here's what happens.

Generally, I've had the book on hold and I get a notice that the book is available and has been automatically checked out to me. You can set that on or off, I like it on.

I follow the link in the email that takes me to the library log in page where I need to enter my library card number.

That takes me to the book page and there's a button that says "Get book" or something obvious like that.

I click that and am taken to a page on Amazon with a button to the right that says 'borrow'.

Sometimes the button on the library page just says "Download"; those are books in ePub format that won't work on Kindle, but may work in an ePub reader on a tablet.

For wireless downloading you do need a WiFi connection -- 3G won't work -- but you should be able to download to your computer and transfer via USB. I admit I'm a bit fuzzy on those details because I never do it and don't happen to have a book ready for checkout right now. But I seem to recall that when you click 'get Book' there are checkbox options.

Here's a link to the help page on this topic at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200747550&ref_=pe_2339550_154816420


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Where did you get hung up when you tried transferring via USB?


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meemo said:


> Where did you get hung up when you tried transferring via USB?


The book did not upload to my PW(7th).


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

I will call and probably follow up with a visit. I'm determined to figure this out!


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

H7Py49 said:


> I will call and probably follow up with a visit. I'm determined to figure this out!


Called and the helpful lady there helped me out. She was going over her instructions and said maybe it's on your archive. So I googled kindle archive and an amazon thread came up and the first answer said that the archive is now the cloud - and there they both are. I just need to connect via wi fi and then I will have them!

I need to return a dvd (and pick up some) anyway so I'll do it then.

Success!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Follow up to my answer -- as a book I had on hold just came up as available. 

I followed the link in the email -- though if you're just browsing and find a book you should get to the same point.

Next to the book click 'download' or 'borrow'.

Check the 'kindle book' box.

click 'confirm and get kindle book'.

That takes you to Amazon and there's a button on the right that says 'get library book'.

Once you do that, it should send the book to whichever device is listed in the choosing box. And then you'll see a page that will let you download it and transfer via USB. 

Or, go to 'Manage Your Content and Devices' and you'll see it there and can send it to any device. Clicking the box with the three dots ... shows you a menu where one option is to transfer via USB.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Follow up to my answer -- as a book I had on hold just came up as available.
> 
> I followed the link in the email -- though if you're just browsing and find a book you should get to the same point.
> 
> ...


^ Thanks! I will try that next time. Since it was in my cloud I did something right. Parked at the library and turned off airplane mode, connected to the library's wi fi and each book took no more than 6 seconds. Very fast.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you were able to figure it out.  

Wifi is the easier way, but since you have to leave home for that, there may be times when transferring via USB would be easier. If you ever want to do that, be aware that it doesn't transfer to your Kindle automatically. You download to your computer, noting where that download goes. (I usually tell it to go to my desktop). Then connect your Kindle to the computer with the USB cable. It will show up as a drive - on my Mac it shows up on my desktop as Kindle - on a PC you may need to look under Drives (it's been a long time since I used a PC, external devices may show up on desktop now). Open that Kindle drive and drag the library book file into the Documents folder. Eject the Kindle from the computer and your book should be there. Since you downloaded the book you could try doing that with your current library book. If you have more than one Kindle registered to your account, you'll need to be sure you tell it which Kindle you'll be transferring to before you download from the Archives/Cloud. 

Apologies if you followed these steps and it didn't work - it sounded in your initial post like you'd connected to the computer before downloading and expected it to transfer automatically.  I may have totally misread that.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meemo said:


> Glad you were able to figure it out.
> 
> Wifi is the easier way, but since you have to leave home for that, there may be times when transferring via USB would be easier. If you ever want to do that, be aware that it doesn't transfer to your Kindle automatically. You download to your computer, noting where that download goes. (I usually tell it to go to my desktop). Then connect your Kindle to the computer with the USB cable. It will show up as a drive - on my Mac it shows up on my desktop as Kindle - on a PC you may need to look under Drives (it's been a long time since I used a PC, external devices may show up on desktop now). Open that Kindle drive and drag the library book file into the Documents folder. Eject the Kindle from the computer and your book should be there. Since you downloaded the book you could try doing that with your current library book. If you have more than one Kindle registered to your account, you'll need to be sure you tell it which Kindle you'll be transferring to before you download from the Archives/Cloud.
> 
> Apologies if you followed these steps and it didn't work - it sounded in your initial post like you'd connected to the computer before downloading and expected it to transfer automatically. I may have totally misread that.


Thanks for your instructions!

edit: I found the two files in c:/users/etc/downloads:

Seveneves_ A Novel.azw3
Into Thin Air (1).azw3

So they were there, ready to move to the Kindle. I'll try this method next time.

Hey, I'm no longer a Dr. Seuss!


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Now I'm wondering if it's possible to miss an ebook library _return _and be charged late fees?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> Now I'm wondering if it's possible to miss an ebook library _return _and be charged late fees?


Nope. Not possible.

When the borrow period is up, the book is automatically removed from your account at Amazon. The book is also automatically removed from any device on your account that is connected via WiFi.

One aspect of this is that, if the borrow period is up, but you haven't quite finished, you can put it on airplane mode and finish the book. As soon as you reconnect, the book will disappear from your device.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. Not possible.
> 
> When the borrow period is up, the book is automatically removed from your account at Amazon. The book is also automatically removed from any device on your account that is connected via WiFi.
> 
> One aspect of this is that, if the borrow period is up, but you haven't quite finished, you can put it on airplane mode and finish the book. As soon as you reconnect, the book will disappear from your device.


Awesome info - thank you!


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meemo said:


> ...transferring via USB would be easier. If you ever want to do that, be aware that it doesn't transfer to your Kindle automatically. You download to your computer, noting where that download goes. (I usually tell it to go to my desktop). Then connect your Kindle to the computer with the USB cable. It will show up as a drive - on my Mac it shows up on my desktop as Kindle - on a PC you may need to look under Drives (it's been a long time since I used a PC, external devices may show up on desktop now). Open that Kindle drive and drag the library book file into the Documents folder. Eject the Kindle from the computer and your book should be there.


Just got another ebook using USB transfer, then moving the file from my hard drive to the Kindle document folder. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

